# Bedeutung des Prozentzeichens



## AlZ (8. Nov 2007)

*Guten Tag!*

Ich bin hier absolut neu, das ist übrigens auch mein erstes Forum, bei dem ich mich anmelde.

Mein Problem ist, Java ist meine erste Programmiersprache, ich besorgte mir ein Tutorial  :### und da sind folgende Zeilen beschrieben:

int cents = 5832;
printf("Summe %d Euro %d Cent%n", cents/100, cents%100);

Ich habe nur überhaupt keine Ahnung was diese Prozentzeichen sollen, drunter steht irgendetwas von Umwandlung.
Ich bitte Euch mir zu helfen... :cry: 

 :toll:  :toll:  :toll: Vielen Dank im Voraus!!!


----------



## Wildcard (8. Nov 2007)

http://java.sun.com/javase/6/docs/api/java/util/Formatter.html#syntax


----------



## Marco13 (8. Nov 2007)

Ob das die Frage beantwortet?

An den Stelle, wo z.B. ein "%d" steht, wird bei der Ausgabe der Wert eingesetzt, der hinter dem "String" angegeben ist.

printf("Hallo %d Welt", 11+22);  // Gibt 'Hallo 33 Welt' aus
printf("Hallo %d Welt %f", 11+22, 1.23);  // Gibt 'Hallo 33 Welt 1.23' aus.

Das % deutet nur darauf hin, dass das darauffolgende Zeichen nicht direkt ausgegeben werden soll, sondern als Platzhalter für einen der am Ende angegebenen Werte dient.


----------



## AlZ (8. Nov 2007)

Hallo!  

Ich freue mich echt sehr, dass es so viel Hilfe kurze Zeit später gibt!!!         


Vielen Dank!!! :wink:


----------

